# 5 cách giúp dỗ trẻ ngủ ngon hơn



## Nguyen Lynh (9/3/19)

Dỗ dành trẻ nhỏ ngủ tưởng rằng khó nhưng nếu tinh ý nắm bắt được những điều sau đây ắt hẵn sẽ giúp bé yêu nhà bạn dễ dàng chìm sâu vào giấc ngủ hơn mà không mất quá nhiều thời gian của bố mẹ. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu chi tiết thông tin 5 Cách Giúp Dỗ Trẻ Ngủ Ngon  qua bài viết bên dưới này để áp dụng nhé.

*1. Đảm bảo rằng bé được nạp đủ dinh dưỡng trước khi ngủ*
Nếu để chiếc bụng đói mà cho bé ngủ thì ad chắc chắn rằng con yêu của bạn sẽ không thể nào ngon giấc được đâu, các bé sẽ ngọe ngoậy và quấy khóc liên tục để bố mẹ biết mình cần được bú. Các mẹ nên lưu ý: Việc bú một hơi dài sẽ giúp bạn biết được bé còn đói hay không. Nếu bạn cho bé ngủ luôn sau khi bú được một ít sẽ làm bé ngủ không ngon và dậy sớm hơn. Khi bé tỉnh dậy mẹ lại tưởng con đói và cho ăn tiếp. Lặp lại nhiều lần như vậy sẽ tạo thói quen "đòi bú đêm", không tốt cho bé và cả mẹ.

_



_
_5 Cách Giúp Dỗ Trẻ Ngủ Ngon_​
*2. Tạo môi trường ngủ hợp lý cho  bé: *
- Bạn nên tạo cho trẻ một không gian ngủ lý tưởng nhằm kích thích cảm giác buồn ngủ ở trẻ nhỏ để bé tự động thiếp đi mà không cần nhiều đến sự tác động của mẹ. Khi ru con ngủ, bạn nên để phòng có ánh sáng dịu nhẹ, yên tĩnh, âm thanh du dương làm trẻ có cảm giác thoải mái dễ đi vào giấc ngủ.

- Trước khi cho bé ngủ, bố mẹ nên kiểm tra và thay tả cho bé, đảm bảo rằng bé không bị ướt hay dính bẩn*. *Bạn có thể cho bé vào cũi nằm ngay khi bé vẫn còn thức. Nếu bé có thể tự ngủ sẽ tạo thành một thói quen tốt và giúp bé ngủ ngon hơn. Bên cạnh đó, bố mẹ nên đảm rằng nhiệt độ phòng ngủ của bé phải hợp lí, giữ ấm cơ thể cho bé. Đồng thời, nệm dành cho trẻ cũng phải thông thoáng để tránh tình trạng hầm nóng gây ra rôm sảy ở trẻ nhỏ.

Một số mẹ còn áp dụng các biện pháp như tắm cho bé trước khi đi ngủ,massage cơ thể, cho trẻ uống sữa hay đọc truyện hoặc hát do cho bé. Những hành động này khi được lặp đi lặp lại thì cơ thể bé sẽ tự động quen dần với nhịp điệu. Duy trì đều đặn và thường xuyên, mẹ chỉ việc đặt bé lên giường, vỗ về con một lát là bé có thể thiu thiu ngủ ngay.

*3. Để bé ngủ chung với mẹ*
Đây không chỉ là hành động gắn kết tình thương giữa mẹ và bé mà còn giúp mẹ dễ dàng quan sát con hơn. Khi ngủ cạnh bé mẹ có thể nhanh chóng vỗ về  nếu chẳng may con giật mình thức giấc, hoặc nạp thêm dinh dưỡng cho bé.

Theo nghiên cứu cho thấy, những trẻ sơ sinh được ngủ chung giường với mẹ sẽ giúp trẻ giảm nguy cơ mắc  phải hội chứng SIDS ( Hội chứng trẻ sơ sinh đột tử trong lúc ngủ). Để đảm bảo sự an toàn cho trẻ bạn nên tuân theo những nguyên tắc sau đây:

Đặt trẻ nằm ngửa trên giường, bố mẹ có thể sử dụng gối chặn để giúp bé được nằm ở tư thế tốt.
Không nên để bé nằm giữa bố và mẹ
Không nên đặt bé ngủ trên giường nước, ghê sofa, ghế bành cùng bố mẹ

_



_
_5 Cách Giúp Dỗ Trẻ Ngủ Ngon_​
*4. Chọn giờ ngủ hợp lý*
Các chuyên gia nước ngoài khuyên rằng khoảng thời gian từ 6h30 – 7h tối là giờ ngủ thích hợp cho hầu hết trẻ nhỏ dưới 1 tuổi. Vì thế, các mẹ nhớ sắp xếp dành thời gian để cho bé yêu đi ngủ đúng giấc. Khi đã quá giờ ngủ lí tưởng, bé sẽ mệt mỏi và khó đi vào giấc ngủ.

*5. Sử dụng nhạc nhẹ để ru bé*
- Không gian yên tĩnh sẽ giúp các bé dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ, tuy nhiên bố mẹ cũng có thể bật nhạc nhẹ trong phòng ngủ của bé vì âm nhạc sẽ giúp cho bé ngủ ngon hơn. Âm thanh đều đều sẽ giúp bé tránh bị xao nhãng bởi các tác nhân khác và giúp bé có cảm giác luôn có người bên cạnh.
- Để bé tự ngủ, nếu bé không thể và khóc to, bạn hãy xem một vòng các tác nhân xung quanh bé, làm bé không thể ngủ. Bạn có thể bế bé lên và ôm bé, giúp bé bình tĩnh lại. Sau đó đặt bé nằm xuống giường và thử lại một lần nữa.
- Trường hợp bé vẫn không thể tự ngủ, hãy thử cách vỗ đều nhẹ nhàng lên người để ru bé ngủ ngon.Khi bé lớn dần lên sẽ quen với giờ giấc đi ngủ. Và nếu bạn sử dụng những phương pháp này thường xuyên để bé ngủ ngon sẽ giúp con càng lớn càng dễ ngủ mà không cần nhiều sự hỗ trợ từ mẹ.

*Thegioinem.com*​


----------



## Langkietnhi (18/3/19)

thegioinem.com có bán nệm dành cho em bé k ạ


----------



## Nguyen Lynh (19/3/19)

Langkietnhi nói:


> thegioinem.com có bán nệm dành cho em bé k ạ


có nha bạn, bạn có thể vào thegioinem.com để tham khảo sản phẩm nhé


----------

